# सामान्य मंच > मेरा भारत > कानून >  भारत का संविधान

## JEETJAWAN

भारत का संविधान संक्षिप्त विवरण
इस सुत्र में  भारत के संविधान से सम्बन्धित तथ्य प्रस्तुत करूंगा 
आप सभी का सहयोग और मार्गदर्शन अपेक्षित है

----------


## kajal pandey

आशा है उपयोगी जानकारी मिलेगी ,,,अच्छे सूत्र हेतु बधाई आपको

----------


## JEETJAWAN

इस सुत्र में प्रस्तुत सभी तथ्य और जानकारी कानून की किताबो से ली गई है

----------


## JEETJAWAN

भारत का संविधान दुनिया का सबसे बडा लिखित संविधान है।

----------


## JEETJAWAN

मूल संविधान में 395 अनुच्छेद थे जो 22 भागो में विभाजित थे तथा 8 अनुसूचियां थी।

----------


## JEETJAWAN

वर्तमान में 446 अनुच्*छेद हो गए है .

----------


## delhidevil

बहुत अच्छा सूत्र है कृपया इसे गतिशील बनाये

----------


## Teach Guru

*बहुत बढिया जानकारी वर्धक सूत्र निर्माण की लिए धन्यवाद , लगे रहो मित्र ......*

----------


## Sumer S. Siswal

मित्र जीतवान जी काफी दिन बाद दिखे हो और वापसी भू धमाकेदार की है अच्छा सूत्र बनाया है इसे गति देते रहे अच्छी शरुआत के लिए शुभकामना

----------


## JAINAFZ

जीत जी बहुत अच्छा सूत्र का निर्माण किया है 
मेरी शुभकामनाये आपके साथ है

----------


## sushilnkt

एक आप को इस कार्य के लिए +++++++++++++ कबूल करे

----------


## JEETJAWAN

अनु 249, 312 भी राज्यसभा के संघीय स्वरूप तथा राज्यों के संरक्षक रूप मंे उभारते हैं।

----------


## JEETJAWAN

सभी संविधान संशोधन बिल भी इसके द्वारा पृथक सभा कर तथा दो तिहाई बहुमत से पास होंगे।

----------


## JEETJAWAN

संसद की स्वीकृति चाहने वाले सभी प्रस्ताव जो कि आपातकाल से जुड़े हांे भी राज्यसभा द्वारा पारित होंगे।

----------


## JEETJAWAN

राज्य सभा के गैर संघीय तत्व

----------


## JEETJAWAN

संघीय क्षेत्रों को भी राज्य सभा मंे प्रतिनिधित्व मिलता है जिससे इसका स्वरूप गैर संघीय हो जाता है।

----------


## JEETJAWAN

राज्यांे का प्रतिनिधित्व राज्यों की समानता के आधार पर नहीं है जैसा कि अमेरिका मंे है वहाँ प्रत्येक राज्य को सीनेट मंे दो स्थान मिलते हंै किंतु भारत मंे स्थानों का आवंटन आबादी के आधार पर किया गया है।

----------


## JEETJAWAN

राज्य सभा में मनोनीत सदस्यों का प्रावधान

----------


## JEETJAWAN

राज्य सभा का महत्व- किसी भी संघीय शासन मंे संघीय विधायिका का ऊपरी भाग संवैधानिक बाध्यता के चलते राज्य हितों की संघीय स्तर पर रक्षा करने वाला बनाया जाता है। इसी सिद्धांत के चलते राज्य सभा का गठन हुआ है, इसी कारण राज्य सभा को सदनों की समानता के रूप मे देखा जाता है जिसका गठन ही संसद के द्वितीय सदन के रूप में हुआ है।

----------


## JEETJAWAN

यह जनतंत्र की मांग है कि जहाँ लोकसभा सीधे जनता द्वारा चुनी जाती है विशेष शक्तियों का उपभोग करती है

----------


## JEETJAWAN

,लोकतंत्र के सिद्धांत के अनुरूप मंत्रिपरिषद भी लोकसभा के प्रति उत्तरदायी होने के लिये बाध्य करते हंै किंतु ये दो कारण किसी भी प्रकार से राज्यसभा का महत्व कम नहीं करते हैं।

----------


## JEETJAWAN

राज्यसभा का गठन एक पुनरीक्षण सदन के रूप मंे हुआ है जो लोकसभा द्वारा पास किये गये प्रस्तावों की पुनरीक्षा करे।

----------


## JEETJAWAN

यह मंत्रिपरिषद मंे विशेषज्ञों की कमी भी पूरी कर सकती है क्योंकि कम से कम 12 विशेषज्ञ तो इसमंे मनोनीत होते ही हंै।

----------


## JEETJAWAN

आपातकाल लगाने वाले सभी प्रस्ताव जो राष्ट्रपति के सामने जाते है राज्य सभा द्वारा भी पास होने चाहिये।

----------


## JEETJAWAN

राज्य सभा का महत्व यह है कि जहाँ लोकसभा सदैव सरकार से सहमत होती है जबकि राज्यसभा सरकार की नीतियों का निष्पक्ष मूल्याँकन कर सकती है।

----------


## JEETJAWAN

मात्र नैतिक प्रभाव सरकार पर डालती है किंतु यह लोकस्भा के प्रभाव की तुलना मे ज्यादा होता है। राज्य सभा के पदाधिकारी उनका निर्वाचन, शक्ति, कार्य, उत्तरदायित्व तथा पदच्युति।

----------


## JEETJAWAN

लोकसभा --------

----------


## badboy123455

*अच्छा सूत्र हे जीत जी...........*

----------


## kajal pandey

*मित्र जीत जी    आपका यह सूत्र देखी और पूरा पढ़ी भी ,,,बहुत ही सुंदर सूत्र का निर्माण हो सकता है यदि इसे फिर से लिखा जाय ...........इस सूत्र मे आप एक एक अनुच्छेद लिखिए और हो सके तो उसकी ब्याख्या भी,,,,,,   मेरी ओर से यदि किसी सहयोग की आवश्यकता हो तो आदेश   दीजियेगा ,,,,,धन्यवाद आपको*

----------


## kajal pandey

*प्रशासक जी सूत्रधार का जवाब नहीं आ रहा है ......... कृपया मार्ग बताइए ,,,,,,,,,,क्या इस सूत्र में पोस्टिंग आरम्भ करूँ अथवा इसी बिंदु पर नया सूत्र निर्मित करूँ*

----------


## kajal pandey

*भारत का संविधान दुनिया का सबसे बडा लिखित संविधान है। इसमें ३९५ अनुच्छेद,तथा १२ अनुसूचियां हैं और ये २५ भागों में विभाजित है । मूल संविधान में ३९५ अनुच्छेद, जो २२ भागों में विभाजित थे*

----------


## kajal pandey

द्वितीय विश्वयुद्ध की समाप्ति के बाद जुलाई १९४५ में ब्रिटेन ने भारत संबन्धी अपनी नई नीति की घोषणा की तथा भारत की संविधान सभा के निर्माण के लिए एक कैबिनेट मिशन भारत भेजा जिसमें ३ मंत्री थे। १५ अगस्त, १९४७ को भारत के आज़ाद हो जाने के बाद संविधान सभा की घोषणा हुई और इसने अपना कार्य ९ दिसम्बर १९४६ से आरम्भ कर दिया। संविधान सभा के सदस्य भारत के राज्यों की सभाओं के निर्वाचित सदस्यों के द्वारा चुने गए थे। जवाहरलाल नेहरू, डॉ राजेन्द्र प्रसाद, सरदार वल्लभ भाई पटेल, श्यामा प्रसाद मुखर्जी, मौलाना अबुल कलाम आजाद आदि इस सभा के प्रमुख सदस्य थे। इस संविधान सभा ने २ वर्ष, ११ माह, १८ दिन मे कुल १६६ दिन बैठक की। इसकी बैठकों में प्रेस और जनता को भाग लेने की स्वतन्त्रता थी। भारत के संविधान के निर्माण में डॉ भीमराव अंबेडकर ने महत्वपूर्ण भूमिका निभाई, इसलिए उन्होंने संविधान का निर्माता कहा जाता है।

----------


## kajal pandey

संविधान प्रारूप समिति तथा सर्वोच्च न्यायालय ने इस को संघात्मक संविधान माना है, परन्तु विद्वानों में मतभेद है । अमेरीकी विद्वान इस को छदम-संघात्मक-संविधान कहते हैं, हालांकि पूर्व संविधानवेत्ता कहते है कि अमेरिकी संविधान ही एकमात्र संघात्मक संविधान नहीं हो सकता । संविधान का संघात्मक होना उसमें निहित संघात्मक लक्षणों पर निर्भर करता है

----------


## kajal pandey

*संघात्मक संविधान की प्रमुख विशेषता केंद्र तथा राज्यों में शक्तियों का वितरण है। संघ एवं राज्यों में शक्तियों का वितरण ऐसी रीति से किया जाए कि दोनों अपने-अपने क्षेत्र में स्वतंत्र हों, किंतु एक-दूसरे के सहयोगी भी हों। इसका तात्पर्य यह है कि राज्यों को कुछ सीमा तक स्वायत्तता होनी चाहिए।*

----------


## kajal pandey

भारतीय संविधान में केंद्र और राज्यों के बीच शक्तियों के वितरण की जो योजना अपनाई गई है उसमें प्रारंभ से ही केंद्र को सशक्त बनाया गया है। संविधान निर्माता अन्य देशों के संविधानों में केंद्र सरकार के कमजोर होने के कारण आई हुई कठिनाइयों से भलीभाँति अवगत थे, इसलिए उन्होंने परिस्थितियों के अनुकूल सशक्त केंद्र की स्थापना की ताकि देश की एकता, अखंडता को सुरक्षित रखा जा सके व विकास हो सके। केंद्र एवं राज्यों के मध्य साधारणतया तीन प्रकार के संबंध होते हैं- (अ) विधायी संबंध, (ब) प्रशासक एवं (स) वित्तीय संबंध। विधायी शक्तियों के वितरण से संबंधित उपबंधों में संघ सूची, राज्य सूची और समवर्ती सूची। संघ सूची के विषयों पर केंद्र सरकार विधि बनाती है, राज्य सूची के विषयों पर कानून बनाने की शक्ति केवल राज्यों को ही है।

----------


## kajal pandey

अवशिष्ट शक्तियाँ संघ सरकार में निहित हैं। समवर्ती सूची के विषयों पर संघ और राज्य दोनों विधि बना सकते हैं। अनुच्छेद 256 से 263 के अधीन प्रशासनिक शक्तियों के वितरण की व्यवस्था की गई है। इस मामले में भी विभिन्न रीतियों से राज्यों पर केंद्रीय नियंत्रण का उपबंध किया गया है। 
अनु.256 यह उपबंधित करता है कि प्रत्येक राज्य को कार्यपालिका शक्ति का इस प्रकार प्रयोग किया जाएगा जिसमें संसद द्वारा बनाई गई विधियों का अनुपालन सुनिश्चित रहे और संघ राज्यों को ऐसे निर्देश देने तक होती, जो केंद्र सरकार इस प्रयोजन के लिए आवश्यक समझती हो। इन निर्देशों का अनुपालन नहीं करने पर अनुच्छेद 356 के अधीन राज्य सरकारों को अपदस्थ करने तथा राष्ट्रपति शासन लागू करने की व्यवस्था है। इस अनुच्छेद से राज्यों की स्वायत्तता बिलकुल समाप्त हो जाती है। 
संघ की आय के स्रोत भी राज्यों की तुलना में अधिक हैं। वित्तीय अधिकारों का प्रयोग करते हुए केंद्र राज्यों से भेदभाव कर सकता है। केंद्र एवं राज्यों के संबंधों के पुनर्विलोकन के लिए केंद्र सरकार ने सरकारिया आयोग की नियुक्ति भी की थी जिसने कई सिफारिशें लागू की थीं, किंतु अभी तक उसकी सिफारिशों पर विचार नहीं किया गया।

----------


## kajal pandey

*चलिए मित्रो आज से इस सूत्र  अपडेटिंग का कार्य शुरू करती हूँ*

----------


## kajal pandey

सबसे पहले लीजिये  संविधान के शुरूआती प्रावधानों को  पढ़िए  ...............

----------


## kajal pandey

*  ये  है अनुच्छेद ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,1. संघ का नाम और राज्यक्षेत्र--

(1) भारत, अर्थात्* इंडिया, राज्यों का संघ होगा।
1[ (2) राज्य और उनके राज्यक्षेत्र वे होंगे जो पहली अनुसूची में विनिर्दिष्ट हैं।
(3) भारत के राज्यक्षेत्र में,
(क) राज्यों के राज्यक्षेत्र,
2[(ख) पहली अनुसूची में विनिर्दिष्ट संघ राज्यक्षेत्र, और
(ग) ऐसे अन्य राज्यक्षेत्र जो अर्जित किए जाएँ, समाविष्ट होंगे।

*

----------


## kajal pandey

*ये है अनुच्छेद ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,*2. 
नए राज्यों का प्रवेश या स्थापना--संसद, विधि द्वारा, ऐसे निबंधनों और शर्तों पर, जो वह ठीक समझे, संघ में नए राज्यों का प्रवेश या उनकी स्थापना कर सकेगी।

----------


## kajal pandey

*ये है अनुच्छेद ,,,,,,,,,,,*3. नए राज्यों का निर्माण और वर्तमान राज्यों के क्षेत्रों, सीमाओं या नामों में परिवर्तन--संसद, विधि द्वारा--
(क) किसी राज्य में से उसका राज्यक्षेत्र अलग करके अथवा दो या अधिक राज्यों को या राज्यों के भागों को मिलाकर अथवा किसी राज्यक्षेत्र को किसी राज्य के भाग के साथ मिलाकर नए राज्य का निर्माण कर सकेगी;
(ख) किसी राज्य का क्षेत्र बढ़ा सकेगी;
(ग) किसी राज्य का क्षेत्र घटा सकेगी;
(घ) किसी राज्य की सीमाओं में परिवर्तन कर सकेगी;
(ङ) किसी राज्य के नाम में परिवर्तन कर सकेगी:
परंतु इस प्रयोजन के लिए कोई विधेयक राष्ट्रपति की सिफारिश के बिना और जहाँ विधेयक में अंतर्विष्ट प्रस्थापना का प्रभाव 5राज्यों में से किसी के क्षेत्र, सीमाओं या नाम पर पड़ता है वहाँ जब तक उस राज्य के विधान-मंडल द्वारा उस पर अपने विचार, ऐसी अवधि के भीतर जो निर्देश में विनिर्दिष्ट की जाए या ऐसी *अतिरिक्त अवधि के भीतर जो राष्ट्रपति द्वारा अनुज्ञात की जाए, प्रकट किए जाने के लिए वह विधेयक राष्ट्रपति द्वारा उसे निर्देशित नहीं कर दिया गया है और इस प्रकार विनिर्दिष्ट या अनुज्ञात अवधि समाप्त नहीं हो गई है, संसद के किसी सदन में पुरःस्थापित नहीं किया जाएगा।

----------


## kajal pandey

*मित्रो   ऊपर के तीनो   अनुच्छेदों से   यह स्पस्ट  है कि हमारी संसद संसद को यह  शक्ति है कि  वह    भारत राज्य     नए राज्यों को जोड़ सकेगी  किसी राज्य को  समाप्त कर सकेगी और यही नहीं वह राज्य का क्षेत्र   विस्तार भी कर सकेगी*

----------


## kajal pandey

*मित्रो इसके   बाद अब  चर्चा  शुरू  करते    हैं नागरिकता सम्बन्धी  प्रावधानों की ,,,,,,,,,, यह इसलिए भी जरुरी  है  क्योंकि भाग तीन के  कुछ मौलिक अधिकार  केवल   नागरिकों को ही प्राप्त हैं*

----------


## kajal pandey

तो आइये  देखते हैं कि नागरिक  कौन है?

----------


## kajal pandey

यहाँ   मैं आपको बताती चलूँ कि   संविधान मे पहले यह  बताया गया है कि नागरिक कौन है फिर कुछ लोगों के बारे मे यह कहा  कि उन्हे भी नागरिकता सम्बन्धी अधिकार प्राप्त होंगे ,,,कहने का तात्पर्य यह कि  ऐसे लोगों को भी नागरिक मान  लिया  गया है

----------


## kajal pandey

*5. संविधान के प्रारंभ पर नागरिकता

इस संविधान के प्रारंभ पर प्रत्येक व्यक्ति जिसका भारत के राज्यक्षेत्र में अधिवास है और—
(क) जो भारत के राज्यक्षेत्र में जन्मा था, या
(ख) जिसके माता या पिता में से कोई भारत के राज्यक्षेत्र में जन्मा था, या
(ग) जो ऐसे प्रारंभ से ठीक पहले कम से कम पाँच वर्ष तक भारत के राज्यक्षेत्र में मामूली तौर से निवासी रहा है, भारत का नागरिक होगा।*

----------


## kajal pandey

*अब तो आप   सभी समझ ही गए होंगे कि नागरिक वह है जो संविधान के प्रवर्तन की तिथि पर पर या तो स्वयं  मे जन्म लिया था अथवा उसके  माता पिता ने ,,,वह भी नागरिक माना जायेगा जो उस तिथि को साधारण तौर पर पिछले पाँच वर्ष से भारत राज्य की सीमा मे रह रहा था*

----------


## kajal pandey

*6. पाकिस्तान से भारत को प्रव्रजन करने वाले कुछ व्यक्तियों के नागरिकता के अधिकार--अनुच्छेद 5 में किसी बात के होते हए भी, कोई व्यक्ति जिसने ऐसे राज्यक्षेत्र से जो इस समय पाकिस्तान के अंतर्गत है,
भारत के राज्यक्षेत्र को प्रव्रजन किया है, इस संविधान के प्रारंभ पर भारत का नागरिक समझा जाएगा--
(क) यदि वह अथवा उसके माता या पिता में से कोई अथवा उसके पितामह या पितामही या मातामह या मातामही में से कोई (मूल रूप में यथा अधिनियमित) भारत शासन अधिनियम, 1935 में परिभाषित भारत में जन्मा था; और
(ख) (i) जबकि वह व्यक्ति ऐसा है जिसने 19 जुलाई, 1948 से पहले इस प्रकार प्रव्रजन किया है तब यदि वह अपने प्रव्रजन की तारीख से भारत के राज्यक्षेत्र में मामूली तौर से निवासी रहा है; या
(ii) जबकि वह व्यक्ति ऐसा है जिसने 19 जुलाई, 1948 को या उसके पश्चात् इस प्रकार प्रव्रजन किया है तब यदि वह नागरिकता प्राप्ति के लिए भारत डोमिनियन की सरकार द्वारा विहित प्ररूप में और रीति से उसके द्वारा इस संविधान के प्रारंभ से पहले ऐसे अधिकारी को, जिसे उस सरकार ने इस प्रयोजन के लिए नियुक्त किया है, आवेदन किए जाने पर उस अधिकारी द्वारा भारत का नागरिक रजिस्ट्रीकृत कर लिया गया है : 
परंतु यदि कोई व्यक्ति अपने आवेदन की तारीख से ठीक पहले कम से कम छह मास भारत के राज्यक्षेत्र में निवासी नहीं रहा है तो वह इस प्रकार रजिस्ट्रीकृत नहीं किया जाएगा।


7. पाकिस्तान को प्रव्रजन करने वाले कुछ व्यक्तियों के नागरिकता के अधिकार--अनुच्छेद 5 और अनुच्छेद 6 में किसी बात के होते हुए भी, कोई व्यक्ति जिसने 1 मार्च, 1947 के पश्चात् भारत के राज्यक्षेत्र से ऐसे राज्यक्षेत्र को, जो इस समय पाकिस्तान के अंतर्गत है, प्रव्रजन किया है, भारत का नागरिक नहीं समझा जाएगा :
परंतु इस अनुच्छेद की कोई बात ऐसे व्यक्ति को लागू नहीं होगी जो ऐसे राज्यक्षेत्र को, जो इस समय पाकिस्तान के अंतर्गत है, प्रव्रजन करने के पश्चात् भारत के राज्यक्षेत्र को ऐसी अनुज्ञा के अधीन लौट आया है जो पुनर्वास के लिए या स्थायी रूप से लौटने के लिए किसी विधि के प्राधिकार द्वारा या उसके अधीन दी गई है और प्रत्येक ऐसे व्यक्ति के बारे में अनुच्छेद 6 के खंड (ख) के प्रयोजनों के लिए यह समझा जाएगा कि उसने भारत के राज्यक्षेत्र को 19 जुलाई, 1948 के पश्चात् प्रव्रजन किया है।


8. भारत के बाहर रहने वाले भारतीय उद्भbhaw के कुछ व्यक्तियों के नागरिकता के अधिकार--अनुच्छेद 5 में किसी बात के होते हुए भी, कोई व्यक्ति जो या जिसके माता या पिता में से कोई अथवा पितामह या पितामही या मातामह या मातामही में से कोई (मूल रूप में यथा अधिनियमित) भारत शासन अधिनियम, 1935 में परिभाषित भारत में जन्मा था और जो इस प्रकार परिभाषित भारत के बाहर किसी देश में मामूली तौर से निवास कर रहा है, भारत का नागरिक समझा जाएगा, यदि वह नागरिकता प्राप्ति के लिए भारत डोमिनियन की सरकार द्वारा या भारत सरकार द्वारा विहित प्ररूप में और रीति से अपने द्वारा उस देश में, जहाँ वह तत्समय निवास कर रहा है, भारत के राजनयिक या कौंसलीय प्रतिनिधि को इस संविधान के प्रारंभ से पहले या उसके पश्चात् आवेदन किए जाने पर ऐसे राजनयिक या कौंसलीय प्रतिनिधि द्वारा भारत का नागरिक रजिस्ट्रीकृत कर लिया गया है।*

----------


## kajal pandey

परन्तु यह ध्यान रहे कि अनुच्छेद  9 यह कहता है कि यदि किसी व्यक्ति ने किसी विदेशी राज्य की नागरिकता स्वेच्छा से अर्जित कर ली है तो वह अनुच्छेद 5 के आधार पर भारत का नागरिक नहीं होगा अथवा अनुच्छेद 6 या अनुच्छेद 8 के आधार पर भारत का नागरिक नहीं समझा जाएगा।

----------


## kajal pandey

परन्तु फिर भी प्रत्येक व्यक्ति, जो इस भाग के पूर्वगामी उपबंधों में से किसी के अधीन भारत का नागरिक है या समझा जाता है, ऐसी विधि के उपबंधों के अधीन रहते हुए,  जो संसद द्वारा बनाई जाए, भारत का नागरिक बना रहेगा।
 और संसद इस सम्बन्ध मे नियम बना  सकती है

----------


## kajal pandey

*प्रशासक अथवा नियामक गण  से अनुरोध है कि इस सूत्र की पहली प्रविष्टी को छोड़कर मेरी पोस्टिंग की शुरुआत तक की प्रविस्टिया हटा दें जिससे सूत्र की सुन्दरता में और निखार आ सके ...अग्रिम धन्यवाद आपको*

----------


## kajal pandey

*तो मित्रों आइये अब जानते हैं अपने मौलिक अधिकारों को ,,,इस पर चर्चा करने के पूर्व मैं आपको यह भी बता दूँ कि संविधान का अनुच्छेद १ ३  यह ब्यवस्था करता है कि ऐसी कोई भी अन्य विधि जो भाग तीन के प्रावधानों के विपरीत होगी वह उस सीमा तक शून्य होगी ...देखिये अनुच्छेद १ ३ को ...........*

----------


## kajal pandey

*इस संविधान के प्रारंभ से ठीक पहले भारत के राज्यक्षेत्र में प्रवृत्त सभी विधियाँ उस मात्रा तक शून्य होंगी जिस तक वे इस भाग के उपबंधों से असंगत हैं।
(2) राज्य ऐसी कोई विधि नहीं बनाएगा जो इस भाग द्वारा प्रदत्त अधिकारों को छीनती है या न्यून करती है और इस खंड के उल्लंघन में बनाई गई प्रत्येक विधि उल्लंघन की मात्रा तक शून्य होगी। 
(3) इस अनुच्छेद में, जब तक कि संदर्भ से अन्यथा अपेक्षित न हो,--
(क) ''विधि'' के अंतर्गत भारत के राज्यक्षेत्र में विधि का बल रखने वाला कोई अध्यादेश, आदेश, उपविधि, नियम, विनियम, अधिसूचना, रूढ़ि या प्रथा है ; 
(ख) ''प्रवृत्त विधि'' के अंतर्गत भारत के राज्यक्षेत्र में किसी विधान-मंडल या अन्य सक्षम प्राधिकारी द्वारा इस संविधान के प्रारंभ से पहले पारित या बनाई गई विधि है जो पहले ही निरसित नहीं कर दी गई है, चाहे ऐसी कोई विधि या उसका कोई भाग उस समय पूर्णतया या विशिष्ट क्षेत्रों में प्रवर्तन में नहीं है।
1[(4) इस अनुच्छेद की कोई बात अनुच्छेद 368 के अधीन किए गए इस संविधान के किसी संशोधन को लागू नहीं होगी।*

----------


## kajal pandey

*  मित्रो अब हमलोग मौलिक अधिकारों के बारे जानेंगे , जहाँ संविधान की प्रस्तावना एक महत्वपूर्ण भूमिका अदा करती है ,,, सच सच कहें तो यह पूरे संविधान का सार तत्व है*

----------


## kajal pandey

*" हम भारत के लोग, भारत को एक सम्पूर्ण प्रभुत्व सम्पन्न, समाजवादी, पंथनिरपेक्ष, लोकतंत्रात्मक गणराज्य बनाने के लिए तथा उसके समस्त नागरिकों को :
सामाजिक, आर्थिक और राजनीतिक न्याय, विचार, अभिव्यक्ति, विश्वास, धर्म और उपासना की स्वतंत्रता, प्रतिष्ठा और अवसर की समता प्राप्त करने के लिए तथा
उन सबमें व्यक्ति की गरिमा और राष्ट्र की एकता और अखण्डता सुनिश्चित करनेवाली बंधुता बढाने के लिए
दृढ संकल्प होकर अपनी इस संविधान सभा में आज तारीख 26 नवंबर, 1949 ई0 (मिति मार्ग शीर्ष शुक्ल सप्तमी, सम्वत् दो हजार छह विक्रमी) को एतद
द्वारा इस संविधान को अंगीकृत, अधिनियमित और आत्मार्पित करते हैं।"*

----------


## kajal pandey

*मित्रो* प्रस्तावना के माध्यम से भारतीय संविधान का सार, अपेक्षाएँ, उद्देश्य उसका लक्ष्य तथा दर्शन प्रकट होता है। प्रस्तावना यह घोषणा करती है कि संविधान अपनी शक्ति सीधे जनता से प्राप्त करता है इसी कारण यह ‘हम भारत के लोग’ इस वाक्य से प्रारम्भ होती है। केहर सिंह बनाम भारत संघ के वाद मे कहा गया था कि संविधान सभा भारतीय जनता का सीधा प्रतिनिधित्व नही करती अत: संविधान विधि की विशेष अनुकृपा प्राप्त नही कर सकता, परंतु न्यायालय ने इसे खारिज करते हुए संविधान को सर्वोपरि माना है जिस पर कोई प्रश्न नही उठाया जा सकता है।

----------


## kajal pandey

*तो मित्रों सबसे पहले समता का अधिकार*
14. विधि के समक्ष समता--राज्य, भारत के राज्यक्षेत्र में किसी व्यक्ति को विधि के समक्ष समता से या विधियों के समान संरक्षण से वंचित नहीं करेगा।

----------


## kajal pandey

*साथ ही  अनुच्छेद १५ कहता है कि*

----------


## kajal pandey

*धर्म, मूलवंश, जाति, लिंग या जन्मस्थान के आधार पर विभेद का प्रतिषेध--(1) राज्य, किसी नागरिक के विरुद्ध के केवल धर्म, मूलवंश, जाति, लिंग, जन्मस्थान या इनमें से किसी के आधार पर कोई विभेद नहीं करेगा।
(2) कोई नागरिक केवल धर्म, मूलवंश, जाति, लिंग, जन्मस्थान या इनमें से किसी के आधार पर--
(क) दुकानों, सार्वजनिक भोजनालयों, होटलों और सार्वजनिक मनोरंजन के स्थानों में प्रवेश, या
(ख) पूर्णतः या भागतः राज्य-निधि से पोषित या साधारण जनता के प्रयोग के लिए समर्पित कुओं, तालाबों, स्नानघाटों, सड़कों और सार्वजनिक समागम के स्थानों के उपयोग,
के संबंध में किसी भी निर्योषयता, दायित्व, निर्बन्धन या शर्त के अधीन नहीं होगा।
(3) इस अनुच्छेद की कोई बात राज्य को स्त्रियों और बालकों के लिए कोई विशेष उपबंध करने से निवारित नहीं करेगी।
[(4) इस अनुच्छेद की या अनुच्छेद 29 के खंड (2) की कोई बात राज्य को सामाजिक और शैक्षिक दृष्टि से पिछड़े हुए नागरिकों के किन्हीं वर्गों की उन्नति के लिए या अनुसूचित जातियों और अनुसूचित जनजातियों के लिए कोई विशेष उपबंध करने से निवारित नहीं करेगी।
*

----------


## kajal pandey

*यहाँ मैं आपको बताती चलूँ कि यह वही अनुच्छेद है जो* *अनुसूचित जातियों और अनुसूचित जनजातियों के लिए सरकारी नौकरिओं में aarakschan तथा अन्य सुविधाएं प्रदान करती है *

----------


## kajal pandey

*16. लोक नियोजन के विषय में अवसर की समता--(1) राज्य के अधीन किसी पद पर नियोजन या नियुक्ति से संबंधित विषयों में सभी नागरिकों के लिए अवसर की समता होगी।
(2) राज्य के अधीन किसी नियोजन या पद के संबंध में केवल धर्म, मूलवंश, जाति, लिंग, उद्भव, जन्मस्थान, निवास या इनमें से किसी के आधार पर न तो कोई नागरिक अपात्र होगा और न उससे विभेद किया जाएगा।
(3) इस अनुच्छेद की कोई बात संसद को कोई ऐसी विधि बनाने से निवारित नहीं करेगी जो 1[किसी राज्य या संघ राज्यक्षेत्र की सरकार के या उसमें के किसी स्थानीय या अन्य प्राधिकारी के अधीन वाले किसी वर्ग या वर्र्गों के पद पर नियोजन या नियुक्ति के संबंध में ऐसे नियोजन या नियुक्ति से पहले उस राज्य या संघ राज्यक्षेत्र के भीतर निवास विषयक कोई अपेक्षा विहित करती है।
(4) इस अनुच्छेद की कोई बात राज्य को पिछड़े हुए नागरिकों के किसी वर्ग के पक्ष में, जिनका प्रतिनिधित्व राज्य की राय में राज्य के अधीन सेवाओं में पर्याप्त नहीं है, नियुक्तियों या पदों के आरक्षण के लिए उपबंध करने से निवारित नहीं करेगी।
इस अनुच्छेद की कोई बात राज्य को अनुसूचित जातियों और अनुसूचित जनजातियों के पक्ष में, जिनका प्रतिनिधित्व राज्य की राय में राज्य के अधीन सेवाओं में पर्याप्त नहीं है, राज्य के अधीन सेवाओं में3[किसी वर्ग या वर्गों के पदों पर, पारिणामिक ज्येष्ठता सहित,प्रोन्नति के मामलों मेंआरक्षण के लिए उपबंध करने से निवारित नहीं करेगी।
4[(4ख) इस अनुच्छेद की कोई बात राज्य को किसी वर्ष में किन्हीं न भरी गई ऐसी रिक्तियों को, जो खंड (4) या खंड (4क) के अधीन किए गए आरक्षण के लिए किसी उपबंध के अनुसार उस वर्ष में भरी जाने के लिए आरक्षित हैं, किसी उत्तरवर्ती वर्ष या वर्षों में भरे जाने के लिए पृथक्* वर्ग की रिक्तियों के रूप में विचार करने से निवारित नहीं करेगी और ऐसे वर्ग की रिक्तियों पर उस वर्ष की रिक्तियों के साथ जिसमें वे भरी जा रही हैं, उस वर्ष की रिक्तियों की कुल संख्*या के संबंध में पचास प्रतिशत आरक्षण की अधिकतम सीमा का अवधारण करने के लिए विचार नहीं किया जाएगा।
(5) इस अनुच्छेद की कोई बात किसी ऐसी विधि के प्रवर्तन पर प्रभाव नहीं डालेगी जो यह उपबंध करती है कि किसी धार्मिक या सांप्रदायिक संस्था के कार्यकलाप से संबंधित कोई पदधारी या उसके शासी निकाय का कोई सदस्य किसी विशिष्ट धर्म का मानने वाला या विशिष्ट संप्रदाय का ही हो।
*

----------


## vedant thakur

काजल जी फॉण्ट sसाईज़  थोडा बड़ा करके पोस्ट करेंगी तो पढ़ने में आसानी होगी ,वैसे लगता है आप हम सबको कानून का जानकर ही बनाकर मानेंगी .......
आपकी भावना को सलाम ..................

----------


## satya_anveshi

भारतीय संविधान में अब तक कितने संशोधन हो चुके हैं?
क्या जनता की माँग पर संशोधन किए जाने का भी कोई प्रावधान संविधान में किया गया है?
और यदि देश की 50 प्रतिशत से अधिक जनता किसी विधेयक को पारित करने के लिए हस्ताक्षर अथवा किसी भी अन्य माध्यम से अपना मत दे तो संसद में जाए बगैर क्या वह विधेयक पारित हो सकता है?

----------


## vedant thakur

> भारतीय संविधान में अब तक कितने संशोधन हो चुके हैं?
> क्या जनता की माँग पर संशोधन किए जाने का भी कोई प्रावधान संविधान में किया गया है?
> और यदि देश की 50 प्रतिशत से अधिक जनता किसी विधेयक को पारित करने के लिए हस्ताक्षर अथवा किसी भी अन्य माध्यम से अपना मत दे तो संसद में जाए बगैर क्या वह विधेयक पारित हो सकता है?


बेन भाई यह अंतिम प्रश्न लाजवाब है ,कहाँ से आते हैं ऐसे ऐसे प्रश्न आपके माईंड में ??

----------


## pkj21

आभार मित्रों, कई बार बच्चे मासूमियत में कुछ ऐसा कह जाते हैं जो अच्छो अच्छो को सोचने पर मजबूर कर देता है.

----------

